# Adding a interior driver trunk release switch



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Search around - I remember seeing a replacement for the passenger air bag light that might work as your switch.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Found it.... Trunk Automatic Control Switch Luggage Refit Button FOR Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

Unfortunately its $40 CAD for just the switch so 4 times what I could could do with my axillary actuator and its meant to tap into the existing wiring which feels sketchy to me as I don't really want to tap into the wiring harness and god knows if the cable colours are the same in china. 

Plus I have no idea if this will override the existing park/parking brake and doors unlocked requirement. Anyone on here installed one of these yet?

I'm thinking I am going to continue on with the poor man's solution.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Carry On .. Let us know of your findings as this would be a worth while Gadget to have .
And if installation can be accomplished with minimal head aches it just might be some thing members could look at doing for themselves ..


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Any other Cruze's have this from the factory? I'm just wondering if this was an option for Australia or Singapore, for example.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tres cool. Please let us know if this is plug and play. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally, I feel everyone is making way too much of a fuss over the trunk button, what's the difference? You press a button, exit the car then you raise the trunk? What's the difference from exiting the car and pressing the button while you raise the trunk? Sure, I've had it with some people taking a bit over *5 seconds* opening the trunk, but "in the middle, under the chrome bar" is pretty straight forward, and seriously, unless you're filming an action movie (with a Cruze, lol), I don't see what's wrong with how the car has to be for the trunk to open.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Around here, and at this time of year, the button is filthy. I really don't want to touch that and then grasp my steering wheel or shifter. 

The interior button is helpful when you drive up to be assisted by a valet, bellman or at the grocery store with a car order. 

In my case, I'm usually first in the car and my wife comes out with two handfuls of stuff and cannot manipulate the trunk release. And the trunk will not release from the key fob when I'm sitting in the car. 

So for me it is something that I miss. Yes it is a small item, but it miss it nonetheless. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think you are making this quite a bit more complicated than it needs to be. Tapping into the BCM wiring for this is extremely easy. 

Get yourself a momentary switch and mount it where you want. One pin goes to the Red with Green stripe wire on pin 2 of the white plug at the BCM. The other pin goes to the Gray with Yellow stripe wire on pin 11 of the brown plug at the BCM. And you're done.

No body control lockout if the doors are locks, just complete master control.

Heres the diagram so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Around here, and at this time of year, the button is filthy. I really don't want to touch that and then grasp my steering wheel or shifter.
> 
> The interior button is helpful when you drive up to be assisted by a valet, bellman or at the grocery store with a car order.
> 
> ...


You could always get out and help the wife.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cruzing90 said:


> It has long been an annoyance to me that there is no way for the driver to pop the trunk while the car is running unless you put in in park (auto) or pull up the parking brake (manual) and hit the door unlock button and then painfully instruct the other person on the exact location of the trunk release button. It then goes from annoying when with a friend or family member to downright embarrassing when trying to explain to a valet/porter where the button is at an airport/golf club/hotel so they can get your bags or clubs. More than once I have had to either get out of or shut down the car and use the remote cause the poor guy didn't understand what I was telling him to do.


Don't your doors and trunk unlock as soon as you put the car in park? I have only owned 2 cars with the unlock button inside the car and many of my cars required the ignition key to open the trunk as no button at all. Also if you wire the button inside, will the trunk be secure when you lock the car?


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

cant you just push the trunk botton on the FOB while your in park??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You could always get out and help the wife.


Or she could leave the house on time... 

But more seriously, your's is a point well taken.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rcclockman said:


> cant you just push the trunk botton on the FOB while your in park??


With the doors unlocked yes(the lock also locks the trunk). 

My trunk mounted switch took a crap this winter with all the snow/ice/salt laying on the switch, this happened just outside the 36K bumper to bumper warranty. Until I replace the switch, I am limited to using the keyfob only.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

HoPo99 said:


> I think you are making this quite a bit more complicated than it needs to be. Tapping into the BCM wiring for this is extremely easy.
> 
> Get yourself a momentary switch and mount it where you want. One pin goes to the Red with Green stripe wire on pin 2 of the white plug at the BCM. The other pin goes to the Gray with Yellow stripe wire on pin 11 of the brown plug at the BCM. And you're done.
> 
> ...


Well, that actually looks much simpler than I though. I will have to look into it and maybe go this route instead.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Don't your doors and trunk unlock as soon as you put the car in park? I have only owned 2 cars with the unlock button inside the car and many of my cars required the ignition key to open the trunk as no button at all. Also if you wire the button inside, will the trunk be secure when you lock the car?


At least in my manual the doors only unlock when you shut off the car completely. To get the trunk to unlock through any means the car has to have the parking brake on. 

And no car with folding down seats has a secure trunk if the thief gains access to the passenger compartment even if the car was electrically immobilized.


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm about to embark on this mod with a '11 Cruze that's in the family. Found the button that would replace the airbag indicator, and it has a USB socket in it, too. Here's hoping I don't set the car on fire!! :tongue:


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The 2015s have a trunk button. Just buy that one.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> The 2015s have a trunk button. Just buy that one.


If you don't mind the 2015 front end changes......


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Around here, and at this time of year, the button is filthy. I really don't want to touch that and then grasp my steering wheel or shifter.
> 
> The interior button is helpful when you drive up to be assisted by a valet, bellman or at the grocery store with a car order.
> 
> ...


Why not install the Ford Foot Activated Liftgate sensor. Then you could pop the trunk even with your hands full of groceries.


----------

